# Which Hoof clippers do you use for minis?



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I bought a good quality pair of small garden clippers that have the right size and work pretty well, except that they only want to cut one way. The other way they tend to just bend the hoof. 
They are something like this:
https://www.fiskars.com/en-us/garde...uning-shears/smooth-action-pruner-391161-1003
I am curious what other people use with Nigerian Dwarfs and other minis. Thanks


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> I bought a good quality pair of small garden clippers that have the right size and work pretty well, except that they only want to cut one way. The other way they tend to just bend the hoof.
> They are something like this:
> https://www.fiskars.com/en-us/garde...uning-shears/smooth-action-pruner-391161-1003
> I am curious what other people use with Nigerian Dwarfs and other minis. Thanks


https://www.amazon.com/Trimmers-Tri...t=&hvlocphy=9009614&hvtargid=pla-774547160861

Just regular old goat hoof trimmers. Garden shears do not work well for hooves.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I still have orange handle hoof trimmers that I have had for years.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, I use them as well.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

These are my favorite. 
https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...itemguid=d0143553-ee71-4a82-a6fe-0dc3e02e1789
The ones sfgwife posted are second. I have tried, it seems every single one known because I just couldn't bring myself to pay $35 because none of the other ones would stay sharp threw half of the goats. But I broke down and got them. They stayed sharp and did a great job for all 74 head and then some. So I can honestly say this are worth the money.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I currently have the white handled ones from jeffers, I use them on all sizes.


----------

